
Ask HN: Mesh networking? - taf2
Doing a little research this weekend on mesh networking and it seems like most efforts stopped in 2015 at least any that are related to raspberry pi...  Anyone have suggestions for setting up a neighborhood mesh network?  My goal is for the network to support a camera system and provide shared wifi to the neighborhood.  The reason for wanting it to be a mesh is so as people move in and out of the neighborhood we can maintain a loose governance over the network, not requiring us to have a single homeowner in control of the network.  The cameras would be for us to catch hooligans in the act... if we get the camera&#x27;s really working well we&#x27;ll hook the drones to do fly byes and point at people with lazzzer beams<p>[update]: this looks pretty good https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;urlgrey&#x2F;hsmm-pi
======
swiley
Why not just use ip cameras? Most neighborhood ISPs will give you public IPs,
just slap a camera on your pi and fire up ffmpeg.

